# Free Standing ER billing



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello! 
We are looking into billing for a Freestanding ER.
Is there anyone out there that could help direct me to assistance on this subject?
Webinar? 
What place of Service code would you use? 
Would this be along the same lines as an ASC billing? 

Thank you for your help!

~Melissa


----------



## skinner (Apr 29, 2015)

Let me know if you have received any information on this.  I have a provider who is considering this also.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## kak6 (May 7, 2015)

below is the POS list

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/place-of-service-codes/Place_of_Service_Code_Set.html


----------



## Kiracodes (Jun 2, 2015)

Also looking for info for coding for Freestanding ER. Already currently coding Profee hospital based ER.

thanks!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jun 8, 2015)

*No difference*

Aside from the POS question, to my understanding there is no difference between a hospital located ED and freestanding in terms of coding and billing. The free standing ED must be an ED meaning open 24 hours per day, 7 days a week; and must be certified to handle actual emergencies. Opening an Urgent Care Center and calling it a freestanding ED doesn't work. Also the FS ED must comply with COBRA guidelines and at a minimum evaluate and triage all patients.

I believe a FS ED is effectively an extension of the hospital ED and would have the same POS. But I'm not certain on that one.

Jim


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2015)

The POS will be a 49 for a free standing ER. Otherwise it is no different than outpatient billing.  We did use ER visit levels with no problem.
That was the pro fee part. The facility billing part is a little trickier.  If you are going to be billing for the facity portion let me know and I can try to walk you thru that.


----------



## lauriepaul1115 (Jan 28, 2016)

*POS for Independant Freestanding Emergency Center*



mitchellde said:


> The POS will be a 49 for a free standing ER. Otherwise it is no different than outpatient billing.  We did use ER visit levels with no problem.
> That was the pro fee part. The facility billing part is a little trickier.  If you are going to be billing for the facity portion let me know and I can try to walk you thru that.



I am trying to find out if the POS 49 would be applicable to an Independent Freestanding Emergency Center.  It is not owned by a hospital but rather privately owned by a group of physicians.  They are looking at taking Medicare but my understanding is that Medicare does not recognize IFEC's and will not pay the facility.  So to me the POS of 23 is inappropriate since it is not hospital affiliated.


----------

